# Hello?



## jamilea (Sep 2, 2010)

Is there a reason why nobody responds to my lab results thread below?

Is this forum not very active?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello,

Activity is a relative and subjective term. We are quite active compared to some boards and less active compared to others but we tend to help a lot of folks.

I read through your post and a fair amount of it deals with brain issues, which is beyond the scope of most of our experiences.

You did not post lab reference ranges for your thyroid levels. We need that to see where you stand. Assuming you are using an average american lab, your results are on the slightly hypo side of normal and in my opinion somewhat unremarkable. You could probably benefit from a small dose of thyroxine to bring your TSH down a bit and T4 up.

Regarding the symptoms, it is difficult to say what is causing them because we don't have much info. Assuming your thyroid is not very far off from normal, you may want to get other hormones checked, like prolactin, estrogen and vitamins D, B12 as well as Ferritin and Total Iron Binding Capacity (TIBC).


----------



## jamilea (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea, all that chemistry was normal, the vitamins and stuff.

Thank you for your opinion. Your answer was exactly what I expected.

hugs1


----------

